# Streaming - Unable to Load/Song Skip Issues



## Dr Gez (May 16, 2018)

Since the other stream about this got erroneous folded into the stream about a login issue, I thought it would be best to start a new one given how serious the matter is. Tesla has been in contact with me a few times this week as has Slacker radio themselves as they are trying hard to fix the issue. Starting yesterday afternoon I was no longer getting the Unable to Load error but I was still getting the occasional several songs skipping after a few seconds of playing. I believe this is more of a Canadian issue on LTE. Is anyone still consistently getting the Unable to Load issue today or is the improvement I am seeing hopefully a sign of actual progress.


----------



## DarrylH (Jun 7, 2017)

Seeing the same issue. I have had it everyday since V9 and no problems today. Dashcam thumb drive does not work at all


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

re dashcam thumb drive, many have reported various issues, but I haven't had any in my short time with it. IMHO you need a fast, clean drive that is properly formatted, start there and see if the issue you're having goes away. as for streaming the only issue I'm having is that the system defaults to FM radio upon starting the car, sometimes it gets the loading error but selecting the stream you want reloads that stream


----------



## DarrylH (Jun 7, 2017)

The only time my thumb drive works is when I erase it and put it back in the car. Then it will only work until I stop driving. Get back in and grey x is back on the icon


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Anybody having issues with Slacker when trying to select a song via voice command. It would bug out on me here and there but for the past few days it has constantly played a radio station affiliated with the song I requested instead of the song itself. Its seriously hampering me when I'm playing show and tell with friends and family:laughing:

I"ve tried every reboot option I could source as well, no luck


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I listen to TuneIn mostly. The media player seems to not handle fringly LTE very well, frequently after going through a low/no service area the player will just spin & spin; I have to select another stream, get that to play, then go back to the steam I was originally playing. 

Other times even in strong signal areas I’ll suddenly get “Loading Error”. In that case I either have to do the same dance or occasional a panel reboot to get it going again.


----------

